
Mindfulness May Make Memories Less Accurate - laurex
https://neurosciencenews.com/false-memory-mindful-meditation-psychology-2605/
======
nabla9
> undergraduate participants were randomly assigned to undergo a particular
> 15-minute guided exercise

Mindfulness studies based on complete beginners measure only what happens when
you are trying to meditate the first time. Usually the first thing you
discover is that you suck at being mindful.

If you pick undergraduates who have never been juggling and make them juggle
for 15-minutes, you don't learn how juggling affects memory. You might learn
how picking up the pins affects memory.

------
Daishiman
Boy am I tired of badly done mindfulness studies.

~~~
WalterSear
Try your best to observe them pass by in your hacker news feed, without
reacting.

------
laurex
While the criticism here seems earned, in my (non-scientific) experience, it
seems plausible that mindfulness might have _some_ effect on memory, in the
sense that it seems to have the effect (for me!) of disentangling experience
and emotion to some degree, and emotion has well-documented effects on memory.

------
yayana
It sounds like they are seeing the same process as sleep consolidation. They
should have also compared it to a nap.

